# Guide Me.....Perth Relocation !



## JK79 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi

Looks like I will be offered a position in Perth, WA. But before I nod for this, I want you guys to guide me with some crucial information which will make my life easy 

We are family of 4 (Myself, Wife, 4 Yr Old boy & 3 months old girl). Expected Salary is around 90k/PA before taxes and other deductions which I'm still trying to understand.

I have gone through most of the threads, thanks for sharing all those information. I understand there as been sea of change in terms of cost of living increase in Australia. Any information which is more up to date will be useful to take wise decisions. 

Please help me understand this:

2 Bed Rental cost per week:

Suggested places for rental in & around perth CBD as my office is situated there.

Is Perth well connected by local public transportation?

Gas / Electricity cost?

Internet / Phone connection?

Monthly groceries expenses for a family of 4? 

Any localities which as got Indian expats.....something like little india in Singapore. Reason being, you get good indian stores / restaurants around those places. 

Cost for Indian channels ? Do we get them as part of any package?

We will be eating out twice a month or so, Eating out for 4? Eating out for 4 in Indian restaurant ? 

For my kid of 4, should I opt for public school or private. I understand there is huge cost associated with private schools, apart from that what are other differences. 

How long does it take to get your driving license? 

Is there anything else that I'm missing ?

Thanks once again.

JK


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

2 Bed Rental cost per week:- 
Around 350 to 500 a week, depending on location.

Suggested places for rental in & around perth CBD as my office is situated there
South Perth/Como/Canning/ are few suburbs closer to the city.

Is Perth well connected by local public transportation?- 
Public Transportation is ok and connected. 

Gas / Electricity cost? - 
For gas- 
your looking at 40 a month, and might go as high as 80 a month during the winters.

For Electricity- 
About 100 a month.

Internet / Phone connection?- 
Internet would cost around 80 a month with a phone package.
Handphones connections around 60 a month.

Monthly groceries expenses for a family of 4? 
About 150 a week.

Any localities which as got Indian expats.....something like little india in Singapore. Reason being, you get good indian stores / restaurants around those places. -
yup, in Northbridge, its like a where most of the Asian Stores are.

Cost for Indian channels ? Do we get them as part of any package?- 
Not too sure.

We will be eating out twice a month or so, Eating out for 4? Eating out for 4 in Indian restaurant ? 
About AUD 20 per pax, around AUD100 each time?

For my kid of 4, should I opt for public school or private. I understand there is huge cost associated with private schools, apart from that what are other differences. 
Private schools- around 14 to 18 grand a year.

How long does it take to get your driving license? 
Not too sure, around 6 months?

Is there anything else that I'm missing ?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> 2 Bed Rental cost per week:-
> Around 350 to 500 a week, depending on location.
> 
> Suggested places for rental in & around perth CBD as my office is situated there
> ...


Hey very nicely answered ..... I just want to ask you what are the odd jobs opportunities in Perth? Its easy to get a odd job? like after landing after how long i can start an odd job for survival and beside that i will hunt the job in my specialized field .....
And what are rates of odd jobs?



Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

millinium_bug said:


> Hey very nicely answered ..... I just want to ask you what are the odd jobs opportunities in Perth? Its easy to get a odd job? like after landing after how long i can start an odd job for survival and beside that i will hunt the job in my specialized field .....
> And what are rates of odd jobs?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Odd jobs as in the Super Market and stuff? They're always hiring, so as long as you got the right to work (Visa), you can get a job. Take a look at Coles, Woolworths and IGA websites, these are the major super markets chains. Or Kmart, Target and stuff. And also the Community Papers would have postings for job oppertunities.

I think the wages for these jobs are pretty high, around $25 an hour?You can definitely survive on the wages while you do your job hunt, although maybe you might need to take it easy on the hard partying.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Odd jobs as in the Super Market and stuff? They're always hiring, so as long as you got the right to work (Visa), you can get a job. Take a look at Coles, Woolworths and IGA websites, these are the major super markets chains. Or Kmart, Target and stuff. And also the Community Papers would have postings for job oppertunities.
> 
> I think the wages for these jobs are pretty high, around $25 an hour?You can definitely survive on the wages while you do your job hunt, although maybe you might need to take it easy on the hard partying.



ahhhh a sigh of relief 
Thanks a lot mate for guiding 
this info is quite helpful thanks again 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## JK79 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Got my VISA*

Hi All

Thanks guys for all your support, finally we got our visa.

Filed on: 7th Sept'12
Medicals Completed: 11th Sept'12
Medicals Approved: 8th Oct'12
Visa Approved: 12th Oct'12.

Now preparing / packing.....fly. Perth here I come !!





JK79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks like I will be offered a position in Perth, WA. But before I nod for this, I want you guys to guide me with some crucial information which will make my life easy
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

millinium_bug said:


> ahhhh a sigh of relief
> Thanks a lot mate for guiding
> this info is quite helpful thanks again
> 
> ...


Coles and woolworths being the largest retailers of Australia are hiring most of the time but especially on Christmas the hiring is in full swing.There are other niche market retailers like,good guys,target,kmart,bunnings etc odd jobs are aplenty on Christmas for casuals .....especially the security related jobs-employers are always chasing security personnel!!

Regards
Hassan


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Coles and woolworths being the largest retailers of Australia are hiring most of the time but especially on Christmas the hiring is in full swing.There are other niche market retailers like,good guys,target,kmart,bunnings etc odd jobs are aplenty on Christmas for casuals .....especially the security related jobs-employers are always chasing security personnel!!
> 
> Regards
> Hassan


Hi Hassan

How is the job search? Its 5 months since u arrived in Perth
Any hope of getting a job soon?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

joe117 said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> How is the job search? Its 5 months since u arrived in Perth
> Any hope of getting a job soon?


Doing an odd job and securing interview calls for my kind of job....sure will secure my job soon.!!

Thanks for reminding me that I've been here for five months.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Doing an odd job and securing interview calls for my kind of job....sure will secure my job soon.!!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that I've been here for five months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


All the Best Hassan Bhai ..... Our prays are with u 


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

JK79 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support, finally we got our visa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for the offer...you are into which profession...how did you find the job from India?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Hassan I have seen you very active here at forum. I hope you find desired work soon.. 



Hassan_Warraich said:


> Doing an odd job and securing interview calls for my kind of job....sure will secure my job soon.!!
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that I've been here for five months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

bukhari said:


> Hassan I have seen you very active here at forum. I hope you find desired work soon..


Thanks brother.....once I was waiting for expats to answer my queries .....so I know what it means.....you know its kinda give and take.....once I was at the receivers end.....this is the real beauty of this forum and there are much more active and knowledge powerhouse members around...I just try to follow their footsteps...

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## sarika.mendiratta (Mar 12, 2013)

HI JK, 

You have been here since few mnths already and hopefully settled by now. I really need some help in looking for a job in the IT sector.
My hubby is in Perth since a mnth already wid no luck in finding a job in his area .. it would be great if u can give any refernces that might help us ... 

Thanks 





JK79 said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks like I will be offered a position in Perth, WA. But before I nod for this, I want you guys to guide me with some crucial information which will make my life easy
> 
> ...


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

sarika.mendiratta said:


> HI JK,
> 
> You have been here since few mnths already and hopefully settled by now. I really need some help in looking for a job in the IT sector.
> My hubby is in Perth since a mnth already wid no luck in finding a job in his area .. it would be great if u can give any refernces that might help us ...
> ...


Me too moving to Perth on 22nd Oct. Anyone with any contacts or reference who can provide assistance for jobs is really welcome


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

*hi, Ivl b reaching australia on 22nd of oct, I am very worried abt my job, can I get*

Hi everyone,

I am reaching Perth on 22nd of oct, very worried abt my job, how soon can I get an odd job and from where do we get the contacts, I want to do that till d tym I get a job in the IT sector in order to manage my family and how much can we earn. I am really worried, does anyone know how long does it take to get a job in IT, even I dont mind working in a call center. Kindly advice


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

sghosh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am reaching Perth on 22nd of oct, very worried abt my job, how soon can I get an odd job and from where do we get the contacts, I want to do that till d tym I get a job in the IT sector in order to manage my family and how much can we earn. I am really worried, does anyone know how long does it take to get a job in IT, even I dont mind working in a call center. Kindly advice


You'd be fine if you've decided to bite the bullet ....

Good luck !


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> You'd be fine if you've decided to bite the bullet ....
> 
> Good luck !


Hassan Bahi,

How is the atmosphere of Perth? which place is good for a Pakistani to come and adjust? I will be applying for my visa soon so was thinking of doing some research.

Which place do you live in and how expensive is it?


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Planning to travel to Perth in Jan '14...hassan.....it would be great if u can advise how to start planning....i am just so very confused....donno where to start?? Other expats as well please share your views n guide.


----------

